# Old regimental system



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

Whatever happened to the old system in which each regiment was a battalion, what made the PM do this. I think we should go back(people are proobably rolling there eyes because im still talking about the "old"way)because wouldnt it give regiments a chance for more honours. All youd have to do is rename the 2nd and 3rd battalions to say the 48 highlanders, or black watch, then we have many regiments in the regular force like 1CMBG could consist of PPCLI, Loyal Edmonton, R22er,  2CMBG- Black watch, 48 highlanders, RCR,  rename 5CMBG to 3CMBG- and it could consist of Queens own rifles, winipeg rifles, and the Royal newfoundland regiment. (regiments are only examples, obviously wouldnt be like this but its an example) Of course now you would need to put in the amoured regiments, artillery regiments,etc.  Then reinsate the 1st canadian division. Please give your honest opinion on this, if you wish.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jul 2007)

My honest opinion ... I am not sure what "problem" you are trying to solve with this proposed "solution". There are many issues at play, more than just "renaming the 2nd and 3rd battalions". Perhaps you should conduct some more research.  I would recommend this as a start - http://regimentalrogue.com/papers/the_regimental_system.htm - and then suggest you may want to start looking for some of the referenced works in the footnotes too.


----------



## villecour (18 Jul 2007)

A- Plus Michael

I am like you, not quite sure what the question  was all about ??


----------



## geo (18 Jul 2007)

mmmmph - was going to throw in my 2 cents worth.... nah!
CSA pert well summed it up


----------



## time expired (18 Jul 2007)

Although I agree with all of the comments concerning Ontario's uninformed
post,he inadvertently raise an interesting point.How many battalions should a 
regiment have before a new(old) regiment should be raised,I think that any
more than 4 bn. would present a regt. depot with problems keeping a 4 bn.
regt.supplied with replacement pers.and a regt. hq. would be overwhelmed
with admin. work.To solve this problem I think I have a solution,bring back
the Black Watch!.
                       Regards


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2007)

As usual CSA eloquently put.


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

My question was what happened to the way regiments used to be. Then i just said if we went back new  honours could be earned by regiments. The only regiments that can earn new battle honours is 3, PPCLI,RCR, and the Van Doos. If we went back 9 could earn more honours. But anyways the main question was what happened the old system.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

The 48th Highlanders of Canada  was never a regular force battalion, they only raised battalions as the need arose in times of war.

However, I do like the fact that you kind of knew them.

dileas

tess


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

Most i said they were never regular battalions, but it doesnt mean there not allowed to become one.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> My question was what happened to the way regiments used to be. Then i just said if we went back new  honours could be earned by regiments. The only regiments that can earn new battle honours is 3, PPCLI,RCR, and the Van Doos. If we went back 9 could earn more honours. But anyways the main question was what happened the old system.



CSA105 pretty well covered the main points.

Your return, with the above is nit picking and totally incorrect.  It is a temporary fact that exists only at this moment in time.  All the other regiments can still earn "Battle Honours" (if this is what you are alluding to) as they did in all previous wars/conflicts when they were "Mobilized".  Things have not chanced much since Confederation.  Reserve Regiments (formerly the Militia) are still not Regular Force (formerly Permanent Force) so your argument is moot. 

You are also incorrect at limiting the number of 'Active Regiments' to three, as there are currently more than three Regular Force Regiments. 

You have been advised to do more research into the "HISTORY" of the CF.  Please follow that advice.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> Most i said they were never regular battalions, but it doesnt mean there not allowed to become one.



Hmm,

Hmm I see.  But the guys love only parading on Friday nights, in downtown Toronto.

Now they woulde have to come in everyday and sit around a long table in the platoon room. 

Nah, won't fly.

dileas

tess


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

George im talking infantry hear, as i said in the first post of this topic you would have to add in the armour, artillery,etc. How can they earn honours in modern times. Do you actually beleive theres going to be a war where we have to mobilize our military. Even if theres a WW3 our gov't would probably send a brigade only. 
If we replaced the 2nd and 3rd battalions with regiments then they could earn houners in afghanistan, or somewhere eles, instead of sayiung we sent 5 soldiers to the war on terror. 48 regulator, the people in the actual reserve regiment wouldnt be the men making up the regular force battalion. One of the renamed battalions men would. Those who are loyal to the 48 highlanders would go regular to. The only question is would the men want to be rebadged to a new regiment.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Take away the regiment  :'(

Where would the regiment go?  Oh no.

If we did get to go to Pet, can someone also commision the government to mark Sassy's as a historical site, and have an act of parliament raise the Bar again to its original gandeur?

Oh man this is sweet.

See the cup is always half full.

dilea

tess


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

Yes theyd move from Toronto. Unless a base could be built near the city. Each base should consist of a battlegroup. More bases means the military would be more spread across Canada bringing the military closer with the local population.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> Yes theyd move from Toronto. Unless a base could be built near the city. Each base should consist of a battlegroup. More bases means the military would be more spread across Canada bringing the military closer with the local population.



Hey we can open up base downsview again....now yer talking.  Would we go back to Mech as we were in the 80's and early 90's or all the way back to being plain infantry as we are now?

This is fun!   Brings back memories.

dileas

tess


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> Those who are loyal to the 48 highlanders would go regular to.


So are you saying that you can only be loyal to your regiment if you join the regular forces?
Are you forgetting that most reservists have families and/or other jobs?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2007)

Soldiers?  With guns?  On the streets of OUR cities?  I hope you're making this up.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> So are you saying that you can only be loyal to your regiment if you join the regular forces?
> Are you forgetting that most reservists have families and/or other jobs?



Hey wait, I know, I know!!


10-90

Man this game gets better with every post.

dileas

tess


----------



## RCR Grunt (18 Jul 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Soldiers?  With guns?  On the streets of OUR cities?  I hope you're making this up.



ROTFLMFAO!! .... Nice. Way to bring bad an old classic!  Now excuse me while I go change my pants.


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

Midget WTF are you talking about, if there loyal they ll go regular along with there regiment. They ll go if they really love the regiment, if not they can stay back. If you follow the thread Ive mentioned they should open a base close to Toronto so there not leaving there family. Kat i dont mean walking around our streats like in the FLQ crisis, just they go to High school, and to downtown to show of there gear stuff like that.


----------



## MP 811 (18 Jul 2007)

dude, your just not getting it.


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

No its you guys who arent.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> Midget WTF are you talking about, if there loyal they ll go regular along with there regiment. They ll go if they really love the regiment, if not they can stay back. If you follow the thread Ive mentioned they should open a base close to Toronto so there not leaving there family. Kat i dont mean walking around our streats like in the FLQ crisis, just they go to High school, and to downtown to show of there gear stuff like that.



What would we do with the qualified reservists that do not want to go regular?



			
				Ontario said:
			
		

> No its you guys who arent.



You mean those of us that are or have served, right?

dileas

tess


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> Midget WTF are you talking about, if there loyal they ll go regular along with there regiment. They ll go if they really love the regiment, if not they can stay back. If you follow the thread Ive mentioned they should open a base close to Toronto so there not leaving there family.



Reserves have to volunteer to go on deployments where they are away from their families and away from their jobs. Regular forces don't. 
What happens to all the 'loyal' reservists who just CANT? *They have families and jobs too!!  *


----------



## Scott (18 Jul 2007)

Don't bother explaining it to him. You are being engaged by a troll. Plain and simple.

Ontario, methinks your posting habits days are numbered.


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

The qualified resvesits would go to 1 of the other 4 regiments in the GTA, the other regiments out west/east could be put into another regiment. There have been many disbanded regiments since the 50's that could be raised again. MIdget then they dont go reguler simple as that. Ill admit i was wrong to say not loyal.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario,

Here is some recommended reading for you:

*Grammar, Punctuation, Capitalization, Sentence Structure, Presentation*



> You may find your first day on the board frustrating as you clash with the forum's operating method. It's up to you to determine if this will lead to a fatal conclusion on your account (see the Warning System post under Conduct Guidelines thread in the Army.Ca Admin board).




Topic: Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" or poor writing versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327.0.html

Re: Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327/post-340105.html#msg340105

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced



> Language skills are not an unimportant attribute - and the increasing opportunity and requirement to communicate on the internet emphasizes the need to be able to express oneself clearly and concisely, developing logical arguments in open debate and be able not only to understand others, but to make oneself understood.
> 
> And none who follow basic principles of good language usage will be diminished for it.



The way you write may not be indicative of how smart and capable you really are, but it is indicative of how smart people are going to think you are.

Now onto this little gem...



			
				Ontario said:
			
		

> George im talking infantry hear, as i said in the first post of this topic you would have to add in the armour, artillery,etc. *How can they earn honours in modern times*. Do you actually beleive theres going to be a war where we have to mobilize our military. Even if theres a WW3 our gov't would probably send a brigade only.
> If we replaced the 2nd and 3rd battalions with regiments then they could earn houners in afghanistan, or somewhere eles, instead of sayiung we sent 5 soldiers to the war on terror. 48 regulator, the people in the actual reserve regiment wouldnt be the men making up the regular force battalion. One of the renamed battalions men would. Those who are loyal to the 48 highlanders would go regular to. The only question is would the men want to be rebadged to a new regiment.



2 minutes of research....    http://www.forces.gc.ca/dhh/engraph/faqs_e.asp?category=hertra&FaqID=33

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/heritage_traditions/engraph/home_e.asp?cat=2



> 2) The Heritage Section of DHH (DHH6) is responsible for issues relating to our military past including: <snip>
> 
> # recommending and staffing policy to preserve military operational honours for succeeding generations through perpetuations



They also take care of getting new honours recommended if warranted.


*   taking a deep breath    *


With that, your welcome on this privately owned site is getting tenable at best.

You have consistently insulted past and present members by not either spelling Regimental titles correctly, nor by even know the basics of their individual Regimental histories.

You have been told to do some minor research which would have educated you to not only the proper titles, but would have lent some credibility to your own perspective on the topic at hand.

With that you have been constantly spamming the site trying to get your voice heard.....congratulations, it has.

You are wasting bandwidth on this site which you have been warned about time and time again, by not only members who are trying to help you, but also the D.S.

Administrative Burden comes to mind.
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> The qualified resvesits would go to 1 of the other 4 regiments in the GTA, the other regiments out west/east could be put into another regiment. There have been many disbanded regiments since the 50's that could be raised again. MIdget then they dont go reguler simple as that. Ill admit i was wrong to say not loyal.



Four other regiments?  That means that they would not all stay infantry.

Oh man the horror.  (No offense to the other trades, but I love my kilt).

I think I see a flaw there Ontario.

dileas

tess


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario...do yourself a favour STOP posting and get to learn the rules here. Its clear you do not have an inkling what you are talking about, so rather then make yourself look even more clueless and foolish, read up on the topics you are interested. I am not referring to wikipedia either, go to the Library, buy a book at Chapters and immerse yourself in the subject. You have not started off very well here earning a Verbal before you even reached 30 posts, take a break for awhile and do some self study. Otherwise you will probably be banned before the beginning of August if not sooner.


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

In toronto theres like 4 infantry regiments.


----------



## MP 811 (18 Jul 2007)

Ex-Dragoon, dont give him a heads up!........just let him fall into it!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> In toronto theres like 4 infantry regiments.



Not if you take away The 48th, there won't be......

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> The qualified resvesits would go to 1 of the other 4 regiments in the GTA, the other regiments out west/east could be put into another regiment. There have been many disbanded regiments since the 50's that could be raised again. MIdget then they dont go reguler simple as that. Ill admit i was wrong to say not loyal.



You mentioned High School in an earlier post of yours. I can't help but think ... that is where your experience ends based upon your inability to spellcheck, use proper punctuation and grammar, capitalization etc.

Ontario, soldiers love their Regiments, you are correct. But people join this outfit because they love their country. The Regiment is assigned after they enlist. Keep that in mind.

1)  You have read a book, one written by Big Jack; and

2)  You are now engaged with people who live and breathe their Regimental traditions, people who served in the days of pre-unification, people who are currently serving; and people who are well aware of CF policy, planning and organizational, as well as operational priorities.

Yet, you continue to insist that it is us who are not "just not getting it."

Ontario: sit down, refrain from posting, open your ears, read, listen, and _try_ to comprehend; you'll find that you will learn a lot. It's time.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> In toronto theres like 4 infantry regiments.




One more time.....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64266/post-590982.html#msg590982
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am not referring to wikipedia either, go to the Library, buy a book at Chapters and immerse yourself in the subject. You have not started off very well here earning a Verbal before you even reached 30 posts, take a break for awhile and do some self study. Otherwise you will probably be banned before the beginning of August if not sooner.



Or visit my store

http://stores.ebay.ca/Riothamus-Treasures

I have scads of regimental histories!!

PM me too!

dileas

tess


----------



## Ontario (18 Jul 2007)

EX-DRAGOON i do know my history ask me anything on the world wars ill tell you anything on unification ill tell you. Just because you dont agree with me doesnt mean im stupid, just beacuse i cant spelkl on the computer doesnt mean im stupid, sometimes i press a key and dont realize because im typing as fast as i can. I know what im talking about. But anyways ill stop posting.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2007)

With that you are correct.

Listening silence imposed.....one week.

With that, you have been told time and time again to do some research and think out your topic in a coherent way. Memebrs and DS have tried to point you in the right direction.

Sad that it has come to this, but it's better than being thrown up the Warning System.

To the other members, the thread is closed. DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS!

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2007)

Ontario said:
			
		

> EX-DRAGOON i do know my history ask me anything on the world wars ill tell you anything on unification ill tell you. Just because you dont agree with me doesnt mean im stupid, just beacuse i cant spelkl on the computer doesnt mean im stupid, sometimes i press a key and dont realize because im typing as fast as i can. I know what im talking about. But anyways ill stop posting.



Moderator Warning

Ontario!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64266/post-590996.html#msg590996

Read this again!! I will NOT say it again. Understand that if nothing else.

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Scott (18 Jul 2007)

Hmmm, me can run spell check.

Me can hit shift when me want capital letters.

Me know where comma goes and what it do.

Have a good week, spend it reading.


----------

